

Should Startups Worry about Their Company Culture?  - malbiniak
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/06/should-startups-worry-about-th.php

======
fizx
Man I love the definition of culture at the bottom of the article. It really
cuts through the crap and platitudes. Culture is:

    
    
        1. Polarizing decisions
        2. Excesses
        3. Quirks
        4. Dysfunctions
    

And to answer the question: you'll never attract and retain the right team
without the right culture. There's a very strong feedback loop.

------
daveschappell
This post made me think about the other prevailing/popular buzzwords (rock
star developer, _____ ninja, etc.)

We're always looking for them, or claiming to have them, but still expect that
we're going to be able to find them with a post & a share.

Normally, when I look for someplace great to work, I check with those who know
(current employees) and the buzz around the organization -- every job is
ultimately 'work' with all the related problems, but some places give you that
extra buzz (the 'woo', if you allow me an "Almost Famous" movie reference!)

------
johnm
You end up with a "culture" whether or not you worry about it. Of course, what
you end up with if you don't worry about it might not help you actually
succeed.

------
daryn
Obviously you need to worry about revenue and profitability, but a strong
culture can help get everyone on-board to be excited and work hard to get
there.

------
mkramlich
Mostly they should worry about getting revenue and getting into the black.
Culture is a bit farther down the list.

